# Handheld Drill Alignment



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Greetings-As I am fairly new, I don't yet have a lot of tools-though to the wife's consternation I am attempting to catch up.  I have a nice Dewalt 14-volt cordless drill, the one with the steel transmission and brake, and I'm trying to see if any attachments exist to help me line up holes perfectly, something you'd normally use a drill press for. Any ideas? Links? Or something shop built?

Thanks!


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm… wait. Just found this link with all the information I think I need:

http://www.rockler.com/blog/index.cfm?mode=entry&entry=7F491F43-1372-6771-F6E0FA7D26277FE0

Now… any recommendations, reviews, personal experience?

Thanks again!


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure what you are drilling - if you are drilling in wood, generally I can't get the hole lined up perfectly, but close enough to work. For certain applications, they have special drill bits - for example for predrilling for hinges http://www.amazon.com/Vix-Bit-14HEX9-Centering-Pre-Drill-64-Inch/dp/B0009H5JL4
If you are drilling in wood and it is a decent sized hole, you can go with a spur point or forstner. http://www.diydata.com/tool/drillbits/drillbits.php I have never used the accessories you linked to.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

At only $16 I'm thinking of this one but not sure if its worth it. Reviews on Rockler are mixed, most positive but some say its not accurate. Anyone have experience with this? http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2408


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an old one similar to the one you linked to in your second post. 
It works fine. I just found it a bit of a hassle to keep changing it out all the time. I'd suggest getting another drill motor and dedicating it to the jig. 
Gene


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I have experience similar to Gene's with the "drill press attachment" thing for a portable drill. I have also used my drill press to drill a straight hole through a small scrap of wood and use that in the way the the Rockler jig that Eric mentioned is used. And I recently stared using Vix bits that barryvabeach suggested. They all help me a lot depending upon the situation. But even a modest benchtop drill press will be able to do some things much better than these aids - especially if you outfit it with a table, fence, and t-track for hold-downs.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an old portable drill guide that is just great when I can't get a piece on the drill press.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Why not buy one of these and not have to mess around with all the doo dads? There are all kinds of Harbor Freight 20% coupons floating around.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38119


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it worth it though or will I regret it and wish I bought a better quality one? Thats why im waiting.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one of those plastic ones with the interchangeable guides. It's pretty handy in some circumstances.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have had the 5 speed harbor freight drill press for a couple of years. I paid 30 bucks for it on sale and with a coupon. I haven't had problems with it. The drill guides are useful for large pieces, like plywood or pieces too thick or cumbersome to put on a drill press table. For normal boards though, I have had no complaints.

David


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll probably end up with one of the jigs or attachments for this project. I am planning on getting a drill press after my table saw next month, but I'm going to wait to get a little higher quality. I'm always leary of "deals" and tend to wait until I can afford a tool that I won't likely have to replace for many years, if ever. Considering that my XRP drill cost 4x more than that drill press a few posts ago, I'd be just a bit too worried about quality to be happy. I just really need a simple jig to get a straight hole for now.

Thanks for the answers, everyone!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

My buddy likes his 12" Ryobi:
http://lumberjocks.com/mhawkins2/blog/6834
I suspect you will prefer having any drill press that basically works to not having a drill press. The HF unit isn't much of a financial commitment.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Not entirely that… the cheaper units also seem to have a limited ability to cut depth. So, drilling through True 4×4 lumber, as a for instance, might be tough… unless I want to flip the boards for each hole.

I'm definitely buying a drill press soon… I just think I'll wait a month or two until I find the unit I really want (probably a floor model Grizzly or Jet.) In the mean time I'll use a jig for the couple of projects I have ongoing. If the DeWalt can't handle a hole, I'll just bust out my Milwaukee Hole Hawg… that thing is a beast, and almost more scary than a table saw (I've heard of guys getting thrown into ceilings and off ladders when that thing binds!)


----------



## dyermaker8 (Apr 14, 2010)

I picked up the $30 HF drill press a couple of years ago,. still going strong,. probably one of my most used/abused tools. I'd defiantly pick it before spending anything more than a couple of bucks for a press mimicking jig,. I'm sure it would get its share of use in a shop with a floor model drill press as well. I'm constantly amazed at the job versatility some jigs provide,.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have seen a jig that allows you to turn your portable drill into a mini drill press. You clamp your drill in, there is a small lever that lowers your drill into the work. (Never used one myself, often thought for small job might be okay) Another JIG is for bling screws. "Wolfcraft" has a cheaper version and Lee VALLEY has a Deluxe model.(Once again I have never used this , thought it would be handy when I need one) Depth collars can be purchased for drill bits allowing you to only go so deep. (I personaly use tape aroung the bit at depth I need consistantly. Just PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE and you will be amazed at what can be done with small hand drill. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Somewhere I have one of those wolfcraft portable drill guides. If I find it, I'll give it to anyone who comes and takes it away. I found it more aggravating than anything else. I never found it to give me any more accuracy than I could get by just doing it by hand. Last month I bought a Ridgid 15" floor model drill press on clearance for $135. It works like a champ and has finally given me the accuracy I always hoped for in precision work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I've never used one, but that $16 dollar Rockler guide looks like it would be a good deal for keeping things straight. If you do enough drilling, you'lll get the hang of it


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a cube of hardwood and drill the best hole I can through it then use it as a drill bit guide for drilling more holes.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

One of the first 'tools' I bought after my drill was an older variation of the Rockler attachment.
I bought it because I dreamed of drill presses I couldnt afford.
Back then you removed the chuck-screwed the guide directly onto the drill-then screwed the chuck onto the guide. 
It was a pain to set up and take apart -but I LOVED it for drilling holes for adjustable shelving etc.
I have a drill press now-and a plunge router for making those shelf holes. But sometimes I really miss that old guide. Think next bookcase I do-gonna pick one of the newer ones up just for grins.


----------

